# My New 2011 Wrangler 4DR



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys just bought this last week. Only have a quick cell phone pic from my road trip up to the Maine coast this weekend. No plow yet. I had a 2003 Rubicon with a fisher SD on it and it was great. Leaning towards that again. any suggestions or comments appriciated. It is an automatic and I have a hard top. Planning on some air bags up front to help with the suspension. Thanks


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

sorry forgot the pic


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice Ride! Do you have the old push plates from your 03? I just bought an SD for my 04 and need the plates. Any regreats with the SD? Would you consdier the HT it's a little lighter. Did you use air bags or timbrens?


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

No problems whatsoever with the SD. Sold the jeep and plow as a package so I have nothing left. I uses the airbags and they worked great. Didnt affect the ride with the plow off and helped keep the jeep level with the plow on. I am probably getting another Fisher SD for this jeep. I had the 6'8" before and think i will be going with the 7'6". Or i'll get the smaller one and have some wings fabbed up. what size did you get?


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I went with the 7'6". I went back and forth between the SD and the HT. I like that the HT is lighter and has a steel edge, but still is trip edge rather then full trip but didn't find I good deal on one. I bought a 2 yr old SD for 1800 complete other than plates. What kind of airbags did you buy and how much were they?


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

They were made by airlift. Here is a link. http://shop.airliftcompany.com/dyn_search_vehicle?k=0

I bought mine at a local shop but this is the company and I believe this is your year. Just check the variables on the left side to make sure i got your options right.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I recently bought a 4 door wrangler as well. Love it. I hope to put a 7'6" boss on it with a Artic plow partner on the back. Will post pics when I got it all together.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

When you install the air bags, do you have to have a compressor in the car or can you use an external compressor to adjust the pressure? I'm new to the air bag thing.

Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can do it either way but I'd recommend an on-board. you need to maintain 5/10 PSI at all times and the compressor does the maintenance for you. Allow bag pressure to get too low and you will pinch the bag.


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

On board would be nice but I just set the pressure with my home compressor and went from there. Set it at 30 PSI and checked it frequently and it never leaked.


----------

